# A couple of questions.



## Mr.Pittbull (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello again everyone.:asian: As I stated in my meet and greet thread I'm new to MA and my style happens to be PaSaRyu. I've read on other forums people trashing PSR and thats fine I tend to have pretty thick skin. I've been getting into shape doing weight lifting some cardo and have seriously changed my eating habits (i.e. what,when,how, and where I eat). Now my focus isnt so much "body building" but rather training to be a martial artist.

1) What exercises do you guys recomend for someone to do in the gym?

2) What bodyhardening exercises do you guys practice? and how?


 If there is a post somewhere else on this I apologize for being lazy and not finding it. Thanks in advance. 
                                                           -Mr. P


----------



## Drac (Jan 23, 2009)

Mr.Pittbull said:


> Hello again everyone.:asian: As I stated in my meet and greet thread I'm new to MA and my style happens to be PaSaRyu. I've read on other forums people trashing PSR and thats fine I tend to have pretty thick skin. I've been getting into shape doing weight lifting some cardo and have seriously changed my eating habits (i.e. what,when,how, and where I eat). Now my focus isnt so much "body building" but rather training to be a martial artist.
> 
> 1) What exercises do you guys recomend for someone to do in the gym?
> 
> ...


 
 There are no secret exercises to my knowledge...Any exercises you do will benefit you MA training..Pumping iron cannot hurt you, if you are worried about bulk than go with lower weight and higher reps and dont forget to stretch between reps...

What do you mean by body hardening?? I cannot recall ever doing any body hardening exercises, and I have been in the MA for about 30 years..If you mean the ability to take a punch that comes with a lot of sparring...


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 23, 2009)

For fitness, I do weights and high intensity interval cardio.  Focus on big compound movements...moving as much as possible.  Workign as fast adn as rd as possible.

It suck...I really hate it.  BUT it's done me a world of good.

I don;t do any body hardening other than sparring and vigorous trainign sessions.  

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Mr.Pittbull (Jan 23, 2009)

Ok cool I'll just keep lifting as normal, I'm not concerned with "bulking up" I lift 4 weeks for strength gains then 4 weeks for getting cut. I'm not real worried about taking a punch, I can do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. What I meant was something like toughing up my knuckles/shins that sort of thing. 


EDIT: Thanks Bluemonkey


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hitting a heavy bag is enough for me.  No real need for hand and arm conditioning...others do it and it works for them.  I've not really found it necessary though.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Mr.Pittbull (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok noted, thank you.:asian:


----------



## savagek (Jan 24, 2009)

Hello all, 

Remember if your lets say spend 10 hours a week at the gym lifting weights and two hours a week at the dojo might not you be a weightlifter doing martial arts to suppliment your weight training. 

I have always said' "your martial arts should look like conditioning and your conditioning should look like your martial arts" {specificity}. 

Be well and Gassho, 

Ken Savage 
The Winchendon Martial Arts Center
www.winmartialarts.com 
manager@newenglandwarriorcamp.com


----------



## Mr.Pittbull (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok I tried something new at the gym I still lifted like I do but then I spent about 45 min working on kicks,stances,kata I will be doing for the tournament in May, stretching, and I even did some good ole shawdow boxing. I enjoyed that workout alot more and felt alot better afterward. Thanks for that bit of advice.


----------



## 7starmarc (Jan 28, 2009)

Physical conditioning should be mostly addressed through your practice of your art, IMO. If there is more that class time does not allow for, perhaps your instructor could give you some ideas. Stamina is always a plus, so running, jump rope, etc. are almost never a bad idea. Strength training can be a little more specific, as you may develop "incorrectly" (i.e. wrong muscles trained, or muscles trained but now not flexible enough, etc.)

Any body hardening you should be doing should be under the guidance of an experienced teacher. Many arts have some form of these exercises, and your teacher should introduce them when appropriate. Many others do not have specific body hardening exercises, but you will achieve some effects through pad/bad work, etc.

Bottom line, your instructor should be able to guide you as to what is best for your style. If you're looking for an additional exercise regimen to balance or round out your overall fitness, you should probably still discuss it with you instructor so you don't do things which may be contrary to your other training.


----------



## Mr.Pittbull (Jan 29, 2009)

7starmarc, 

  Thank you for that bit of advice, that makes alot of since. I was instructed at one point to stop doing squats because that is causing me to lean forward at almost a 45 and in my riding horse stance my back should be straight. I have been trying to build a little mussle but I should be able to do that just with the training i.e. knuckle push ups (upper body), holding my stances (lower body), and etc. I think I will cut back on my lifting.As far as hardening so far all I've done is bought a five gallon bucket of sand and have been punching it one hundred time with each hand. Again Thank you for the advice!:asian:


----------



## Dagney Taggert (Jan 29, 2009)

Kettel Bells and Clubbells


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.beastskills.com/tutorials.htm


----------



## Aefibird (Jan 29, 2009)

If you have room for a heavy hanging or free-standing punch bag at home then that would be a good addition to your training, giving you chance to practice your techniques, work on fitness and on conditioning all at the same time.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 17, 2009)

Here are a couple of newbie answers, if you don't mind, one newbie to another...

Strengthen your core with situps, crunches, and side crunches.  This is what gives you the sheet of muscle over your abdomen all around the waist and up to the rib cage.

Work on flexibility by practicing stretching exercises a lot.  This also builds smaller muscle groups that surround joints, strengthens tendons, and gives you the ability to generate more power from whipping or snapping punches and kicks, as well as doing basic and vital things like turning your hips over properly in a squat kick.

Power walk or run to build cardio, as you said.  Run out of steam and you run out of fight.

This is just basic stuff.  I'm doing a lot of it because it does not require any equipment or going to the gym, and it has a tremendous effect in a short period of time.


----------

